
Ask HN: What service/ framework should I learn about next? - RocketSyntax
Below is what I have become knowledgeable around. What should I learn next as a cloud architect&#x2F; app developer?<p>* Spark<p>* Hadoop<p>* Kafka<p>* MongoDB<p>* Graph databases (Neo4j)<p>* Kubernetes<p>* Docker<p>* REST APIs &amp; OpenAPI&#x2F; Swagger<p>* Web App frameworks (Django, Laravel, Shiny, Rails)<p>* Machine learning, predictive analytics<p>* Traditional networking, HW, virtualization<p>* Jupyter Notebooks, RStudio<p>* R (tidy), Python (pandas)
======
duiker101
You need some Elixir.

------
verdverm
service mesh / istio / knative

apollokit.org

Golang

DevOps

~~~
RocketSyntax
Ah, yeah. Big fan of GraphQL.

